# intel G965 chipset  compatibility

## bernard604

I would like  know if anyone has gotten Gentoo successfully installed on a computer with the intel G965 chipset. I am looking at building a new system with either a AMD64 X2 or using intel Core 2 Duo processor.

I know that the safe way to go is with AMD, but I am interested in using open source video drivers with the intel  GMA X3000.

I presume that these drivers are probably pretty buggy at the present, I don't mind putting in a cheep nvidia pci-e card in for the short term. I could even put in LAN and audio cards in. I am more worried about the SATA and IDE connections.  

I am interested in building an amd64 system.

----------

## WackyDoo

I have this chipset  an Asus p5b-vm mobo  running 64bit.

I had to use an experimental livecd to get started with the installation (search for Jmicron in the forums) and had to also use an old PCI network card to get started, since the drivers weren't included in the livecd. I have since installed the realtek r1000 kernel module for the on board network card using the drivers from the manufacturer.

I recently switched from mm-sources back to the latest vanilla sources 2.6.19 release candidate which seems OK. I am only using  PATA drives on the JMICRON chipset so I can't comment on usability of SATA devices.  I am using kernel options CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON, CONFIG_SATA_AHCI, and CONFIG_ATA_PIIX, not the CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON IDE driver, so all my devices appear as /dev/sd? devices.

The intel hda audio works fine.

The graphics is not working fully yet. Well enough for web browsing and basic use, but running programs like mplayer or realplayer which like to use the xv video layer cause the computer to lock up.  Also, opengl is still buggy.   I have tried various combinations, but at the moment I am using ~amd64 unmasked xorg 7.1 with the latest Mesa and kernel DRM from dri.sf.net.  The xorg video driver is the i810 and the DRM is the i915 module.

Andrew

uname -a

Linux junior 2.6.19-rc2 #1 SMP Tue Oct 17 21:32:15 EDT 2006 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz GNU/Linux

----------

## nbd

I have also Asus P5B-VM with core 2 duo 6300. I decided to take the jump to unknown, but I really want to support intel for going open source with their graphics drivers.

Currently I'm installing Arch linux, but it seems that I didn't get the x86_64 version but the i686, so I might try to install Gentoo besides Arch. Soon I have the information whether Gentoo installs fine on this.

Arch install cd booted only with 'noapic', otherwise I got kernel panic.

Tommi

----------

## WackyDoo

I just updated to the latest git video drivers from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html.

xvideo is now working on my P5B-VM running with a 64bit installation! According to the change log an xvideo

bug was recently fixed for 965. Seems stable so far.  I am also running with latest dri.sf.net libdrm, Mesa, and kernel modules. I can't wait until these patches make it to stable portage.

----------

## bernard604

I must say that on the whole i am surprised that I got the video working. I ended needing the 2.6.18 kernel to get JMicron  controller to work and the 2.6.19 to get  the G965 to work.

Though I should let well enough alone, I am motivated to try and improve the video drivers because of the following responce from the command 

 glxinfo | grep rendering

$ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

glxinfo: bufmgr_fake.c:1245: bmReleaseBuffers: Assertion `intel->locked' failed.

Could someone give me a clue on how to install the intel drivers from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html. ( I can download then, but I don't see any documentation on how to install them)

I also tried emerging x11-drm, and I get the following error

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:44:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 * Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

 * this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system. All

 * 2.4 kernels are supported, but only 2.6 kernels at least as new as 2.6.6

 * are supported.

!!! ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 111:   Called die_error

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 235:   Called die

!!! Unable to build DRM modules.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

What file "linux/config.h" am I missing. I even tried emerging another kernel source and I still can't see a config.h file.

----------

## astaecker

 *bernard604 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Though I should let well enough alone, I am motivated to try and improve the video drivers because of the following responce from the command 
> 
>  glxinfo | grep rendering
> ...

 

Xorg 7.2 claims to support this chip. So if you want, you can just wait.

 *bernard604 wrote:*   

> I also tried emerging x11-drm, and I get the following error
> 
>   CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o
> 
> In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:
> ...

 

As told by the error message, x11-drm only supports kernels up to 2.6.6. So you have to use the in-kernel drm modules.

P.S.: Till 2.6.19, config.h moved to autoconfig.h.

----------

## esperto

 *bernard604 wrote:*   

> I must say that on the whole i am surprised that I got the video working. I ended needing the 2.6.18 kernel to get JMicron  controller to work and the 2.6.19 to get  the G965 to work.
> 
> Though I should let well enough alone, I am motivated to try and improve the video drivers because of the following responce from the command 
> 
>  glxinfo | grep rendering
> ...

 

I have exactly the same problems as you, it's a shame  :Evil or Very Mad: 

I hope a new kernel revision solve this problems soon...

----------

## anli

Hi all!

Tomorrow I'll get ASUS P5B-VM mboard. Has anybody new info/tips/tricks concerning the thread subject? Namely I mean video and lan drivers.

----------

